# Has anyone ever.......



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 14, 2019)

hiked the appalacian trail? Has anyone hiked it from start to finish, or any part of it?

What about the pacific crest trail?

Has anyone ever done any major long distnce trips outside of a vehicle? If so, I'd love to hear about it... Part of me wonders if Squat the planet would be a good place to see if anyone is down to do it... What do you think


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh. Hey. Yeah. Might not find that here.


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Feb 14, 2019)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Oh. Hey. Yeah. Might not find that here.


I'm in Vermont and I haven't even hiked the Long Trail...!


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 14, 2019)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Oh. Hey. Yeah. Might not find that here.



Wrong crowd maybe? Not exactly the "ambitious" type? 

Ya never know. Even a blind squirel gets a nut every now and then. Ya know?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Feb 14, 2019)

Was being facetious, really.
There are certainly folks here that have at least hiked parts of those trails and done distance on foot.
I hiked parts of the AT as a young buck.
I also did a 300-mi walkabout a few years ago that was really incredible.
But honestly, there are lots of stories posted here that are way more ambitious. Start by browsing through the Featured threads.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 16, 2019)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Was being facetious, really.
> There are certainly folks here that have at least hiked parts of those trails and done distance on foot.
> I hiked parts of the AT as a young buck.
> I also did a 300-mi walkabout a few years ago that was really incredible.
> But honestly, there are lots of stories posted here that are way more ambitious. Start by browsing through the Featured threads.



I highly doubt that anything people are talking about on squat the planet is more ambitious than walking 2200 miles thru the mountains. Walking 20 miles a day for 6 months with a 40 lb backpack is pretty hardcore.... It takes most people from the time the snow melts in spring, to the time its about to start snowing in fall. It litterally takes the whole warm season to do it. And only 1 out of 4 people who start, actually finish.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 16, 2019)

i know a kid who did it who had never been camping before, so his first night camping was the first of well over 100 in a row lmao. I think if you put your nose to the grindstone it's a piece of cake. plan accordingly have all the necessary gear and go for it!!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Feb 16, 2019)

By 'more ambitious' i meant 'more ambitious than my examples'


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ive been on hundreds of hikes, but always 1 day hikes close to home. A few years ago, I was hitch hiking thru California and I ended up walking 16 miles one day cause nobody would pick me up... At the time, I was pretty out of shape.... It seems to me like the key is to start out slow. Dont overdue it right from the start and injure yourself or pull a muscle or something.... If you start out easy, your body will adapt and you can build up to longer days...

I know as far as bike touring goes, same thing. Dont do a ton of miles the first few days! Let your body adapt into the groove of things. Ive heard a number of guys say that people who quit, usually quit during the first 5 days. They think they can cover huge miles right from the start, so they over do it, and decide to quit on the 3rd day when they're body is all sore from day 1 and they get overwhelmed with the feeling that they bit off more than they can chew.


----------

